# Marting Saber review.



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Anyone who does even 5 minutes of research on Martin takedowns will find plenty of poor reviews. The geometry of the riser is completely wrong for a recurve (they are a recycled compound), the limbs are produced by Ragim, are known to be frequently twisted and fail more commonly than other low-end bows.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Bow makers stopped making compounds with recurve style risers many years ago. Martin has not yet gotten with the program and stopped making recurves with compound risers. Martin has two things going for it: name recognition in the compound community, and big sporting good store product placement. Check to see how many reflexed risers there are out there like Martin sells. Check Hoyt, Win Win, MK Korea, PSE, Bernardini, Best, Spigarelli, Uukha, Sky....etc. and you will find none. And that is not because Martin is an innovative leader in recurve design. It is because they are reusing compound designs that they already have in house and cobbling together bows for the recurve market. I have found that a lot of folks that rave about Martin recurves have never shot a decent recurve that they can compare it to. Hey, Martin used to have an Olympic style riser called the Aurora. Some folks thought that it was a pretty good riser. It was a conventional recurve riser design. Not a reflexed riser like Martin sells today.


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

Martin has huge issues in general. Compound or recurve. They are ALL cobbled together now. Sad fall from grace.

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

My last Martin compound developed a crack in one of the limbs during a hunting trip.

The Saber is difficult to shoot accurately due to the reflex riser design. The same is true of the PSE Coyote. Not a good bow for beginners. It is really only suited to close range hunting and bow fishing. I would also note that the quality of the Saber seems to be rather poor - if one was looking to purchase a close-range hunting or bowfishing rig, I would recommend the Coyote over the Saber.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Haven't really researched Martin bows but you mention trying a 17 dollar drop away rest from Walmart. If I remember correctly a drop away rest is for a release shooter as the arrow paradox is in the vertical plane where a finger release has the paradox working in the horizontal plane. Just a thought.
Just an addition, for $350 you can put together a nice combo using the SF axiom plus with Axiom limbs for $230 dollars which leaves 120 for accessories and is a much nicer set up. again just a thought.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Ben Pearson said:


> Most of my posts are intended to help people that may be just getting a good start in archery. I probably won't read any responses I get to this because I can't seem to post anything without people making vicious attacks on my character.


The most helpful thing you could do for people starting out in archery is to stop making threads thinking you're helping people starting out in archery. It would also benefit you if you'd just take a look at yourself and try to figure out what is missing in your life that causes you to join forums and start threads about made up subjects. We all know you didn't buy a Martin Saber a few days ago. We all know you don't own any bows. Maybe a visit to a psychiatrist or psychologist and some medication could get you on the right track. It's sad you don't have any friends or family that recognize these sad, cries for help. We're here for you Ben. :grouphug:


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

I am very sorry to hear that Martin is so little desired among some of you. I know nothing about their more modern contrivances, but I am very well pleased with all of the Martin bows I have, preferring them to Bear, Wing, Pearson and just about all the bows I have. For my hand, Martin grips on all of the one piece longbows and recurves I have, are much more comfortable. My Savannah, my Freedom and my Vision are all superior shooters to my Bear Montana, my Sky Trophy, my Bodnick Slick Stick etc. And my vintage Martin Hi Speed, Mamba, and Catalina are equal to or surpass my vintage Bears, Pearsons, Wings etc.
Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

You making a post to help out new archers, then state you put a drop away rest on a recurve????? Might be the most classic post I've seen on archery talk yet.

The only thing that would make all of this better is to find out that the original Ben Pearson was a gap shooter, that would be classic.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

penumbra said:


> I am very sorry to hear that Martin is so little desired among some of you. I know nothing about their more modern contrivances, but I am very well pleased with all of the Martin bows I have, preferring them to Bear, Wing, Pearson and just about all the bows I have. For my hand, Martin grips on all of the one piece longbows and recurves I have, are much more comfortable. My Savannah, my Freedom and my Vision are all superior shooters to my Bear Montana, my Sky Trophy, my Bodnick Slick Stick etc. And my vintage Martin Hi Speed, Mamba, and Catalina are equal to or surpass my vintage Bears, Pearsons, Wings etc.
> Just my 2 cents.....


The wood Martin bows are Damon Howatt and are a totally different animal.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

penumbra said:


> I am very sorry to hear that Martin is so little desired among some of you. I know nothing about their more modern contrivances, but I am very well pleased with all of the Martin bows I have, preferring them to Bear, Wing, Pearson and just about all the bows I have. For my hand, Martin grips on all of the one piece longbows and recurves I have, are much more comfortable. My Savannah, my Freedom and my Vision are all superior shooters to my Bear Montana, my Sky Trophy, my Bodnick Slick Stick etc. And my vintage Martin Hi Speed, Mamba, and Catalina are equal to or surpass my vintage Bears, Pearsons, Wings etc.
> Just my 2 cents.....


I have a Martin Hunter, and have had a Hi-speed and mamba, those are great bows, and the martin jaguar,saber, and panther are miles away from being close to good shooters from those classics


----------



## emrah (Aug 28, 2012)

j.conner said:


> My last Martin compound developed a crack in one of the limbs during a hunting trip.
> 
> The Saber is difficult to shoot accurately due to the reflex riser design. The same is true of the PSE Coyote. Not a good bow for beginners. It is really only suited to close range hunting and bow fishing. I would also note that the quality of the Saber seems to be rather poor - if one was looking to purchase a close-range hunting or bowfishing rig, I would recommend the Coyote over the Saber.


My Lithium's X4 limbs blew up on me at full draw. [emoji35]

Emrah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

